# Is Lips2Kiss a scam?



## Gozo (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi, everyone! I hope I'm not overstepping my boundaries as a newbie here. I have come across a product that I believe is a complete rip-off, and I wanted to warn you all to proceed with caution if your considering buying it.

The product is called Lips2Kiss, and it claims to be a lip rejuvenation program. You purchase a starter kit for $80.00, and use it twice an hour every day and at night. That's more than 32 times a day if you sleep 8 hours each night. It claims to make your lips plump and deeply hydrated while restoring them to a nice pink color. You must use this product for the rest of your life to retain these so-called results, although after your lips are fully rejuvenated, you are allowed to use regular lipstick occasionally.

The manufacturer boasts of scientific research and testing, yet she provides no evidence that either of these have been done. She does not have an ingredients list either on her site or in the product packaging, and she also refuses to provide one, even to those who have purchased the product. I believe this is in direct violation of FDA regulations. 

Additionally, when she's been asked direct questions about her product, she either starts talking in flowery prose and avoids answering, or she becomes defensive.

She has many before and after photographs on her website. I suspected that they had been altered, and I asked a friend who is a professional to take a look at them. Here's what she said:

"It is not my opinion that the photographs on the &lt;EDIT&gt; website are phony, it is a fact. I present here the unmitigated proof of that fact, or facts. The examples provided are just a few elementary examples of what you're dealing with. I could have gone on all night but there are just too many points to expose. Whoever altered these photographs had a working knowledge of photo manipulation software, albeit a crude one, which in my opinion not only makes that person an accessory but presents little doubt that they were operating with knowledge of forethought, therefore premeditated."

I believe that you can click on the thumbnail I've attached to see the full marked-up photograph. (I'm sorry, but I cannot seem to attach it full-sized.) The other photographs on the site are also shopped according to my friend. 

Other than the photos, I have no direct proof that the product is a scam, but I am positive that it is. I have done some research on the company, and I can't find a whole lot, though. The complete lack of information is, in itself, suspicious, in my opinion.

There is a small photograph of the owner herself taken from a distance. In it, she is smiling broadly. Compare this to a photo of yourself with the same type of smile, and I believe most all of you will find that your lips appear fuller and healthier than hers. Mine do. 

I hope that my post doesn't offend. My only intention here is to let anyone who might come across this product know that they really must be careful here. There are a lot of products out there that promise miraculous results. Unfortunately, very few of them can actually deliver. I don't believe that this is one of them. I recommend sticking with a good balm or plumper from someone you trust. I'm sure if you were to apply it 32 times a day, you'd get fabulous results!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 13, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing. I haven't heard of this but now won't be so interested if I come across it.


----------



## Gozo (Jan 13, 2007)

You're so welcome!!


----------



## SoSexii (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks 4 the heads up


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for the tips. I check out the site and looked around, some of the stuff she says is rediculous and anyone with common sense should know better. Who does she think she is fooling?


----------



## Gozo (Jan 13, 2007)

I completely agree. The claims are rediculous!


----------



## lummerz (Jan 13, 2007)

everyone wants money!


----------



## LVA (Jan 13, 2007)

thanx for sharing. I lost interest after reading $80 for a starter kit that u have to apply twice an hour. :icon_scratch: that's kinda hard to do ... what if u forget ....? start over ?


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 13, 2007)

Haha, that site looks so fake and cheap. Not even collagen injections would improve your lips like that. If anyone wants a fairly decent lip plumper, use LipFusion XL. It actually does do what it claims.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Site looks very fake and easy to do


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 13, 2007)

thanx for the info. Applying that 32x a day to get results is just ridiculous...lol who would go thru with all that?


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

32 times? omfg lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing that with us


----------



## Chaela (Jan 13, 2007)

Those lips were plumped?! The pictures look edited besides 32 times a day!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 13, 2007)

I find that hard to believe.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 13, 2007)

:crazy:


----------



## katrosier (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gozo (Jan 13, 2007)

You're welcome everybody!

LOL! I started out this morning trying to put something on my lips 32 times today just as an experiment. I forgot after the 2nd time. It's insane!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

:add_wegbrech: aww hunny.......


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 13, 2007)

You might want to check out the forum at Essential Day Spa. There is about a 20 page thread about this product, from both those that have used and liked, the skeptics and the owner herself.


----------



## vodkastars (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------



## metrosalon (Jun 7, 2007)

I just thought i would reply to this message that has been posted on this really neat site. 
I am an experienced user of lips2kiss and so is my wife. *I just want the woman who posted this very negative thread to know that this product is actually probably only one of a few products that actually does work and you will have the best looking lips yourself if you use it.* I just want you to know that you need to use the product before you get offended by it. Your post is actually pretty rude and slanderous. I feel that maybe someone else has scammed you and maybe you do not trust anyone anymore. i know that Kandis and her lips2kiss product line are both amazing and if anyone really does want results that you should use the 
lips2kiss treatment line:rockwoot:. she has really chick lip gloss colors that smoke the competition and she is coming out with new products created with new technology soon. keep your eyes and keyboards peeled. :handkuss:
I have been her personal hair stylist and friend for over five years and she is truly one in a million and one of the most giving christlike personalities. If she tells you something, you should listen. she is for real and so is the LIPS2KISS line of products. thanks 
metrosalon


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 7, 2007)

Im glad it worked for you but maybe it just doesnt work for some people. Im not about to spend $80 to see if it works or not.

btw welcome to MUT!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 7, 2007)

I have seen advertisements about this product on some many different forums. I think she is a scammer/spammer. (By the way, I made that description up myself=)) LOL...


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the warning, and welcome!


----------



## semantje (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks for the warning!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 7, 2007)

eeep! $80 to rejuvenate your lips... and you can only OCCASIONALLY wear lipstick? WHAT THE?!

nothing saves the lips like good old sunscreen! the biggest risk to lips is sun damage as they have no protection mechanism... stick to that and if all else fails, a smidge of filler doesnt hurt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cissy2222 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have never heard of this product, but I dont think I would first spend $80 for something for my lips, and second, apply how many times? Yeah right. There is no way I would remember 1/4 of that many times. Crazy. Thanks for sharing your info.

Also very funny you tried and forgot by the second time.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 8, 2007)

another post of this user is also asking people to look at lip2kiss. wt a scam.

btw. christ dont cheat. dont dirty his name .


----------

